# Winter time griddle in garage?



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 4, 2021)

Anyone use their griddle in the garage? Now that winter is here I have moved it inside and have thought about cooking in my garage. Anyone seem any health hazards there? I’d imagine it’s no different that a gas stove?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Anyone use their griddle in the garage?



I have . Just be careful . They can suck the oxygen out pretty fast . I usually open the door then close it to change the air . Cooks are pretty quick too . I'll be moving mine back to the garage soon .


----------



## DougE (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't see a problem with it so long as you have some ventilation and don't leave it unattended. I run a pellet grill inside my pole barn with the doors cracked to let the smoke out. I run it near the door so if something goes wrong, I can throw the door all the way open and shove it out the door.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Garage? We roll ours into the house.
Now before the Karens spout off about oxygen depletion, how many have gas cook tops? How many have gas furnaces and water heaters in the garage or basement?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 4, 2021)

Just put ours in the garage yesterday... just brought it home yesterday.  Wife won it at her work Christmas party!







Seasoned it last night and then fried bacon on it. Damn it smells good out there!

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Garage? We roll ours into the house.
> Now before the Karens spout off about oxygen depletion, how many have gas cook tops? How many have gas furnaces and water heaters in the garage or basement?
> View attachment 518097



Case it should work with proper air flow/exchange if careful. The gas furnace and the gas hot water heater both probably have vents through the roof.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just put ours in the garage yesterday... just brought it home yesterday.  Wife won it at her work Christmas party!
> 
> View attachment 518104
> 
> ...



Awesome I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of her prize   but she will benefit by all the good stuff you prepare on it for her


----------



## normanaj (Dec 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just put ours in the garage yesterday... just brought it home yesterday.  Wife won it at her work Christmas party!
> 
> View attachment 518104
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle
 heck of a prize she won you! Beats the heck out of the $25 gift card the hospital gives us that we are taxed on. 
Jim


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Case it should work with proper air flow/exchange if careful. The gas furnace and the gas hot water heater both probably have vents through the roof.


Ed you are correct about the exhaust venting. However the. N is toon air is drawn from the space, at least for most units.
Aa for gas stove tops and ovens there is no direct vent.
With all that said we always have the hood fan on when using the BS indoors.
Very rarely do it this way as it stinks things up depending on what you’re cooking. Even in the garage after a good batch of stir fry the garage will smell for a few days. (That’s with the garage door open).


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 4, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Garage? We roll ours into the house.
> Now before the Karens spout off about oxygen depletion, how many have gas cook tops? How many have gas furnaces and water heaters in the garage or basement?
> View attachment 518097


I was looking at the tabletop unit specifically for the garage and when the Mrs. found out it used propane she flipped out.
She thought/thinks that burning gas inside is dangerous. When I mentioned that it wasn't any different than using a gas range in the house I got "The Look".
No Blackstone for Dan.....


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> No Blackstone for Dan...


Check with 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 . He has an electric one that he really likes .


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Check with
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> . He has an electric one that he really likes .


I'll just let it go. I'm starting to drop little hints about a new smoker come spring......


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 4, 2021)

I have used my pressure canner in my garage for 40+ years, first with a single burner propane outfit and then I moved to a Camp Chef stove for more height and a second burner.   I also fry fish in my Dutch oven but if it's nice weather I do this on my patio.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 4, 2021)

I use my Blackstone in the garage all the time. I have the side door open and a fan to circulate the air around. I haven't had any issues, even with a cigar lit at the same time.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 4, 2021)

Never did any threads or anything but love my Waring electric griddle as my garage is detached and want to be able to cook breakfast in my jammies LOL.  In terms of safety of operating propane fired gear in the garage, I brew and use a high BTU propane burner for hours in the garage.  Door cracked and all is fine.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 4, 2021)

Just remember propane has twice the BTU value than natural gas and doesn't burn as clean as NG generally speaking.  With that said though, I grew up in the sticks and we used propane for cooking all of the time.  Not sure of the efficiency differences between a griddle and a range though.

Probably the biggest fume concern would be excessive moisture, carbon dioxide and possibly carbon monoxide.  Of all, obviously the CO potential would be the most to be concerned  with.  Get a CO detector for the garage, if you already don't have one ,which if you have any fuel burning appliance you should already, and you should be fine.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

Between the roof vents and garage doors. I know my garage isn't airtight. So I wouldn't worry about running one inside the garage. 

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2021)

Yep, use it quite often in the garage. Beats putting coat and shoes on every time you go out to Check on things.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Yep, use it quite often in the garage. Beats putting coat and shoes on every time you go out to Check on things.


And in my case......pants


----------



## DougE (Dec 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> And in my case......pants


No pictures, please. We don't want to see that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2021)

DougE said:


> No pictures, please. We don't want to see that.


Check your inbox lol


----------



## DougE (Dec 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Check your inbox lol


ain't doin' it


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 4, 2021)

Pants huh? Wonder if that's why my neighbors point and laugh???


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just put ours in the garage yesterday... just brought it home yesterday.  Wife won it at her work Christmas party!
> 
> View attachment 518104
> 
> ...


That's 1 sweet gift ! Enjoy sir


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 4, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Pants huh? Wonder if that's why my neighbors point and laugh???



I read over my HOA contract multiple times and it don’t say nothing about pants… Apparently those are optional


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 5, 2021)

Haha thanks guys. I figured it be fine I just wanted to double check. Flat top will be a game changer for this winter.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> How many have gas furnaces and water heaters in the garage or basement?



Well, they have exhausts venting to the outside. But I get your point. I won't use mine indoors because the cart I built ways a ton!  As long as it is burning the gas properly you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2021)

I use mine in garage all the time. I usually just keep the service door open.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Dec 7, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I use mine in garage all the time. I usually just keep the service door open.


I use mine in the garage probably 85% of the time, Love how it makes the garage smell.


SmokingUPnorth said:


> Anyone use their griddle in the garage? Now that winter is here I have moved it inside and have thought about cooking in my garage. Anyone seem any health hazards there? I’d imagine it’s no different that a gas stove?
> 
> [/QUI use mine in the garage probably 85% of the time, Love how it makes the garage smell.OTE]


----------



## R Blum (Jan 12, 2022)

Just don't keep the car running. LOL


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 12, 2022)

I bought a 22" electric for in the house that works really good for when it to hot outside.  Mine is a Venor but they all look like made the same.  Can be had for $115.  Search  Electric Countertop Flat Top Griddle 110V 3000W Non-Stick Stainless if interested.  Nice having every thing handy in the house.


----------



## forktender (Jan 12, 2022)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Garage? We roll ours into the house.
> Now before the Karens spout off about oxygen depletion, how many have gas cook tops? How many have gas furnaces and water heaters in the garage or basement?
> View attachment 518097


WRONG!!!
The worry about using LPG indoors isn't depleting the O2 as much as it is causing *Carbon Monoxide  poisoning. *You are putting your entire family at risk including your pets, not a smart move, man!!! 

There is a reason they don't sell indoor LPG heater, it's because they need to have a fresh air vent to draw in fresh O2 and a flew pipe to vent out the carbon monoxide.

If you're going to continue to do this, I highly recommend buying a carbon monoxide detector and setting it on your kitchen counter while you're using the griddle. Personally, I'd never take the chance, it's just not worth it.


----------



## forktender (Jan 12, 2022)

I highly recommend anyone using these griddles indoors to buy one of these, CO poisoning is no joke.


----------



## DougE (Jan 12, 2022)

forktender said:


> There is a reason they don't sell indoor LPG heater


Tell that to all the companies selling ventless LP gas logs.


----------



## forktender (Jan 12, 2022)

DougE said:


> Tell that to all the companies selling ventless LP gas logs.


Ventless gas logs are only to be used  in ventless fireplaces all ventless fireplaces come with oxygen depletion sensors (ODS) that will shut off the unit should oxygen reach an unsafe level.

Mr Heater Buddy LP heaters also have the oxygen depletion sensors (ODS) that will shut off the unit should oxygen reach an unsafe level.

I'd still buy one of these CO detectors to be safe.


----------



## DougE (Jan 12, 2022)

I get what you're saying now, but to say that they don't make ventless indoor LP gas heaters is false. Even NG ventless  appliances have oxygen depletion sensors built in. 

Look, I'm absolutely not saying that one shouldn't take care when using gas appliances indoors, but as long as the proper precautions are taken, there is nothing wrong with using them


----------



## forktender (Jan 12, 2022)

I had a good friend die in his sleep the night of his bachelor party from using an LP lantern to heat the inside of his camper shell, he thought if he cracked a window that he would be safe. He got really drunk and decided to escape to his camper shell, it was a horrible deal that I will never forget as long as I live.
Don't overthink it, buy the $25 CO sensor if you are going to risk it. By the time you feel the effects CO poisoning, it's often too late.

As you can see, there is good reason for me to harp on people about the dangers of CO poisoning.


----------



## forktender (Jan 12, 2022)

DougE said:


> I get what you're saying now, but to say that they don't make ventless indoor LP gas heaters is false. Even NG ventless  appliances have oxygen depletion sensors built in.
> 
> Look, I'm absolutely not saying that one shouldn't take care when using gas appliances indoors, but as long as the proper precautions are taken, there is nothing wrong with using them


A Blackstone does not have an oxygen depletion sensors as far as I know, either does a turkey burner, pellet grill or an LP BBQ grill.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 12, 2022)

Spent a few night on top of a hill out in the Mojave at the national Training Center for desert warfare at fort Irvin California once doing overwatch. Was raining and cold as hell. We backed out three humvees in together and built a shelter in the middle using the exhaust as heat. Just made sure one guy stayed awake. And hey we all survived. Sure we developed some health problems down the road but we made carbon monoxide our bitch lol


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 12, 2022)

Working as an auto mechanic I've had it more than once . Running cars in the garage with the doors closed . Makes me want to barf just thinking about it . Finger nails turn purple your F'd . Only other time I've been that sick is from welding metal studs .


----------



## DougE (Jan 12, 2022)

forktender said:


> I had a good friend die in his sleep the night of his bachelor party from using an LP lantern to heat the inside of his camper shell, he thought if he cracked a window that he would be safe. He got really drunk and decided to escape to his camper shell, it was a horrible deal that I will never forget as long as I live.
> Don't overthink it, buy the $25 CO sensor if you are going to risk it. By the time you feel the effects CO poisoning, it's often too late.
> 
> As you can see, there is good reason for me to harp on people about the dangers of CO poisoning.


I'm right there with ya on the CO detectors, you lost me on the "they don't make LPG indoor heaters" part.


----------



## DougE (Jan 13, 2022)

forktender said:


> Ventless gas logs are only to be used in ventless fireplaces all ventless fireplaces come with oxygen depletion sensors (ODS


Actually the ODS is built into the plumbing of the LP log set, not the fireplace, itself. I know this because if the ODS gets dust in it, your logs will keep going out. The solution is either blowing the dust out of the sensor with a compressor or canned air. Some of us have real world experience with these things ........


----------



## forktender (Jan 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> Actually the ODS is built into the plumbing of the LP log set, not the fireplace, itself. I know this because if the ODS gets dust in it, your logs will keep going out. The solution is either blowing the dust out of the sensor with a compressor or canned air. Some of us have real world experience with these things ........


I did not know this!!!
As you can imagine, after losing a good friend to CO poisoning, I air on the side of caution.
 (I feel responsible because I was supposed to look after him, and it still weighs heavily on me today).
I use a battery powered  carbon monoxide detector in my house, wall tent, camper shell and my 5th wheel these days, just to be safe. I was the one that made the call to my buddies parents and his fiancé's family, it was nothing nice, matter of fact it was unbelievably brutal!!!

Dan.


----------



## DougE (Jan 13, 2022)

forktender said:


> I did not know this!!!


It's all good. I know what I know because I have had to troubleshoot malfunctioning ODS sensors on LP log sets. I am truly sorry about the loss of your friend.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jun 12, 2022)

I am fortunate enough to have a small cook station out in my shed. 2 Blackstone's18"-36", propane grill, MES, 36" Treager(my son's), Camp Chef woodwind 24 and two small deep fryers.  I call it "Dave's Barn n Grill"! Lol.  Little different than a garage though.  Much roomier and have a ridge vent and soffit to help release smoke or fumes.  Paired with a couple fans to help and there is always the man door and 14' garage door to open if it gets too Cheech n Chongy in there (like when I first turn on or turn up the pellet smoker).   Hell, sometimes I throw some wood in the mes while I'm working out there just so it smells good lol.  Probably cook something out there 3-5 times a week 52 weeks out of the year.  If I didn't have my "barn", I would definitely be in my garage.  I would think a cheap window fan and cracking the door when necessary should take care of any issues you might have.   Do what you gotta do to keep on grilling, griddling and smoking from the heat of summer to the shoveling a path through the snow to get out there!


----------

